# Ghost photo (Double photo)



## Macrom91 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi!
How i can do ghost photo/double photo? My film camera is Canon T50. I have no idea about this, so i ask and every info is welcome!


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 7, 2013)

http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/double-multiple-exposure-photography-tutorials/


----------



## Mully (Jan 7, 2013)

You can do it in post ... one of the Canon "guys" can help you


----------



## timor (Jan 7, 2013)

Macrom91 said:


> Hi!
> How i can do ghost photo/double photo? My film camera is Canon T50. I have no idea about this, so i ask and every info is welcome!


 You can't. Not in camera. You can only superimpose two frames in enlarger or virtually. Is not the same but will do.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 7, 2013)

A double exposure or even a triple.. is feasible with film, depending on the subject, background, ambient light, etc... if that is what you mean by a ghost photo.

I once shot something for a friends little girl.... a Rainbow Brite Doll... black velvet background. Used flash to overcome ambient. Marked positions on the background so that the only subject overlap was the dolls hands. Put the doll in position #1 near the edge of the background, actuated, position #2, actuated, position #3, actuated.

Developed and printed.. results... three rainbow brite dolls holding hands. Very colorful photo!


----------



## thetrue (Jan 7, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> A double exposure or even a triple.. is feasible with film, depending on the subject, background, ambient light, etc... if that is what you mean by a ghost photo.
> 
> I once shot something for a friends little girl.... a Rainbow Brite Doll... black velvet background. Used flash to overcome ambient. Marked positions on the background so that the only subject overlap was the dolls hands. Put the doll in position #1 near the edge of the background, actuated, position #2, actuated, position #3, actuated.
> 
> Developed and printed.. results... three rainbow brite dolls holding hands. Very colorful photo!


Do you have this scanned? It sounds pretty cool! How did you actuate without advancing the film?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 7, 2013)

thetrue said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > A double exposure or even a triple.. is feasible with film, depending on the subject, background, ambient light, etc... if that is what you mean by a ghost photo.
> ...



I don't have it scanned.. that was early to mid 80's! And I don't even have a negative anymore. I may have a 4x6 of it.. I will check when I get home. Shoot it and pop it up for you. 

Most film cameras have the ability to disconnect the film drive for multiple exposures. I was using OM4's.. and had the power drives on them. Made it easy.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 7, 2013)

It doesn't look like the T50 can do multiple exposure...  The only way you could do it on that camera would be to shoot a roll, rewind it leaving the leader out, then shoot the same roll again.  You would have a whole roll of double exposures.

Most, but not all film cameras can do it...  Any 'modern' 35mm SLR should have the option though.  On my 1N RS, you can do as many exposures on a single frame as you would want to.  IMO, it starts to get ugly after 3 (depending on the subject, of course) unless you're going for something like what Charlie was doing above.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 7, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> It doesn't look like the T50 can do multiple exposure...  The only way you could do it on that camera would be to shoot a roll, rewind it leaving the leader out, then shoot the same roll again.  You would have a whole roll of double exposures.


Leave the lens cap on for the second round where you didn't want doubles?


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 7, 2013)

snowbear said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't look like the T50 can do multiple exposure...  The only way you could do it on that camera would be to shoot a roll, rewind it leaving the leader out, then shoot the same roll again.  You would have a whole roll of double exposures.
> ...


That would work, as long as you took detailed notes and went in planning on doing that.

The frames would probably not line up exactly, but they would be close.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah - I figured that getting the frames lined up would be a challenge; I never tried it.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 7, 2013)

If you knew you were going to use the roll for this from the beginning, paying close attention to exactly how far you pull the leader out when you load the film would probably get the frames lined up pretty good.


----------



## timor (Jan 7, 2013)

timor said:


> Macrom91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...


Sorry, I wasn't clear; not in this camera, T50. This camera winds film right after exposure and it is impossible, even with rewind button (this on the bottom of camera) depressed (how to do that ?) to disengage the drive.


----------



## timor (Jan 7, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> If you knew you were going to use the roll for this from the beginning, paying close attention to exactly how far you pull the leader out when you load the film would probably get the frames lined up pretty good.


That's good thinking, but that shooting doubles completely blind. What's the point.


----------



## MK3Brent (Jan 7, 2013)

Bulb mode, and someone to block the lens, in a dark environment, you could do something at least.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 7, 2013)

timor said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > If you knew you were going to use the roll for this from the beginning, paying close attention to exactly how far you pull the leader out when you load the film would probably get the frames lined up pretty good.
> ...



Well, it's not for everybody, lol!  Pretty much the same thing as doing a 'film swap', except you're not swapping with anyone.  Some people like it, some don't.  Personally, I don't think it would be something I would like...  I can see why some might though - it can give some pretty interesting results.  It can also give crap results, lol.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 7, 2013)

My advice to the OP - if you really want to do multiple exposures, buy another camera that has that feature without having to do stuff like like that ^^^.

35mm bodies are dirt cheap these days, so it shouldn't cost too much to find something that can use the lenses you already have.


The only other real option is to do it in post like timor mentioned.


----------



## timor (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't know if all but EOS cameras have program to shoot up to 9 times on one frame and they go for 20 - 50 bucks with kit lens.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 7, 2013)

timor said:


> I don't know if all but EOS cameras have program to shoot up to 9 times on one frame and they go for 20 - 50 bucks with kit lens.



You can do more than 9 frames too (edit - 9 shots one one frame, that is) - just reset the counter before it gets to the last frame.  Of course, there are very few times when you would want to do more than 9 frames ... but it's possible.


----------



## timor (Jan 8, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if all but EOS cameras have program to shoot up to 9 times on one frame and they go for 20 - 50 bucks with kit lens.
> ...


I didn't know that, ha !  It seems to be a lot, but there is one instant I can think of using more than 9 exposures on one frame - shooting moving water. Instead of using ton of ND filters (or one dark one) and going into reciprocity failure territory regular exposition can be divided into 15-20 short one with the same effect of milky water. A technique used in LF photography (usually one need a press shutter for that).


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 8, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Photo I promised theTrue:



Triple Exposure on single frame of film, about 1983 or so. Probably Fuji 100 on an OM4.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 8, 2013)

Charlie, that is awesome!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 8, 2013)

thetrue said:


> Charlie, that is awesome!



Thanks... it has some memories attached!


----------



## thetrue (Jan 8, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie, that is awesome!
> ...


See that? I made you digitize your memory!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 8, 2013)

thetrue said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > thetrue said:
> ...



hahaha... that you did!


----------



## Tony S (Jan 9, 2013)

You could also shoot a single long exposure in a dark area and use multiple flashes to expose your subject in different positions during the exposure.  The dark areas remain dark, and the subject is mulitplied in different spots.

Cgipson's dolls above could be done that way with one long exposure at settings that leave the background black and then set the flash to expose the doll three different times during that long exposure.  This works for film or digital cameras.


----------

